# This Week in HD



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Your QUICK STOP SPOT for new and special HD programming each week*

DBSTalk.com IS launching an exciting new interactive HD programming feature
called "This Week in HD". We will highlight what's new and exciting in upcoming
HD programming each week. While I will post many of my own picks, we will also
draw from a variety of HD programming resources, including participating HDTV
web sites, regular contributors and our own DBSTalkers, who are welcome and
encouraged to post their HD programming finds.

As new HD channels launch and come on line, available new HD programming
will also increase, but at a geometric rate. Each newly illuminated hi-def channel
brings to your widescreen HDTV the potential of over 100 additional hours of new
and unique HD programming each week.

From HD concerts, sporting events and recently released movies to HD specials,
premieres, niche programming and live events, each week we scan the tv universe
to bring you the latest in spectacular programming in beautiful and High Definition.

Remember, DBSTalkers are welcome and encouraged to post their HD finds.

WEEK OF JULY 12-18: We start out this week with contributions from our good
friends at TVWEEK.com



> HD programming picks for July 12-July 18 include "HBO World Championship Boxing", "The Blues Brothers" and "Like Water for Chocolate"
> 
> # "HBO World Championship Boxing: Margarito vs. Williams; Gatti vs. Gomez and Cintron vs. Matthysee" (HBO HD). Saturday, July 14, 9 p.m.: See the sweat fly as Margarito battles Williams battling for the WBO welterweight championship.
> 
> ...


Remember, "This Week in HD" is your QUICK STOP SPOT for the latest in
new and unique HD programming!

(Ed. Note: HD programming listed in "This Week in HD" is not provider-specific and may not be
available on all systems.)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My Cousin Vinny, HBO HD - Monday, 7/16 2:20 a.m. E *****


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's a yout?

Excellent DVR event.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Little Miss Sunshine*, HBO HD, Airs 7/21 8:00pm Eastern ******

Described by Roger Ebert as a "gentle family satire and a classic
American road movie," this uplifting 2006 Oscar®-winner chronicles
the mishap-filled 700-mile journey-in a crumbling antique VW van-of
one wildly dysfunctional family. Their goal: to realize the dream of an
highly optimistic little girl to participate in a children's beauty pageant.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*British Open Championship*, TNT, Airs 7/19-22 -- times vary, check listings

Watch the drama of the British Open, July 19-22. Tune-in as TNT airs four-day
coverage of the Open, both live and tape-delayed, from Carnoustie, Scotland.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*NASCAR Grand National Division*, HDNet - 7/22 - 8:00 PM ET (Tonight)

HDNet is live tonight from historic Music City Motorplex, the .596-mile high-banked
paved oval at the Tennessee State Fairgrounds in Nashville, for tonight's NASCAR
Grand National Division Music City 150, part of the Busch East Series.

And stay tuned after the race for a great music night line-up, including True Music
w/ Katie Daryl, Sound Off with Matt Pinfield, and a concert featuring the blistering
country/rock of Cross Canadian Ragweed, recorded live in their own backyard at
the famed Cain's Ballroom in Tulsa.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Kelly's Heroes*, HDNet - Sunday, 7/22 - 7:30 PM ET / 4:30 PM PT Premiere/Classics
- 
Cast: Clint Eastwood, Telly Savalas, Don Rickles, Director: Brian G. Hutton
A drunken tidbit from a WWII P.O.W. sends an American officer and a cadre
of other military misfits in search of a hidden stash of money. PG - 2:26 - 1970

*The Eiger Sanction*, HDNet - Sunday, 7/22 10:00 PM ET / 7:00 PM PT HD Premiere/Classics
- 
Cast: Clint Eastwood, George Kennedy, Vonetta McGee, Director: Clint Eastwood
Manipulated by the government into taking one last job, a retired international spy
must join a group of climbers to debunk and assassinate the Russian enemy
hiding among them. R - 2:08 - 1975


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Nick said:


> *British Open Championship*, TNT, Airs 7/19-22 -- times vary, check listings
> 
> Watch the drama of the British Open, July 19-22. Tune-in as TNT airs four-day
> coverage of the Open, both live and tape-delayed, from Carnoustie, Scotland.


Not in HD.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Good Delta II rocket launch on HDNet on Friday a.m.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93047


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Launch moved to August 4th, Saturday Morning.
http://spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Good shows on Discovery HD tonight -- A couple of Blue Angels specials.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Space Shuttle Endeavor launch tonight on HDNet. I believe at 6 EST, but check your listings.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

purtman said:


> Space Shuttle Endeavor launch tonight on HDNet. I believe at 6 EST, but check your listings.


I heard the shuttle launch was moved to Wednesday so even though the last time I checked the EPG still showed tonight, I created a manual timer for tomorrow 2:30 PST.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93798


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Nick's Picks for Wednesday, August 15*
All times Eastern

*Cheetahs*: The Deadly Race - Discovery HD Theater, 7 p.m.

*HDNet World Report*: Under the covers of pornography in HDTV - HDNet, 7 p.m.

*Baseball*
The Tigers face the Tribe of Cleveland - ESPN, 8 p.m.
Braves vs. the SF Giants - FSN-HD, 7:35 p.m.

*The Black Donnellys* - HDNet, 8 p.m.

*NASCAR Primetime*: The Stars of Stock car - ABC, 9 p.m.

*Geared Up*: Everything Sony - MOJO, 8:30 p.m.

*The Show*: Six minor leaguers hoping to make it to "the show" - MOJO, 9 p.m.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

If you want to watch some really good baseball, catch the Little League World Series. It runs from August 17th-August 26th and is being broadcast on ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and ABC HD. 

We started watching them play several years ago and, trust me, it's a lot more fun than the majors! We liked it so much that this year we attended the Western and NorthWestern regionals in San Bernardino and had a great time.:joy:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

*Anatomy of a Hurricane.* It was on the local PBS station here in KC and will be on 12:30 a.m. CST on Wednesday. It is also scheduled to be on Saturday and Sunday. It's a 30-minute show and shows some incredible HD pix from the 2004 Hurricane season. I only caught the last five minutes, but I'm looking forward to seeing it again on the DVR. Since it's about hurricanes and I'm in KC, you can be assured it will be on other PBS stations.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*PBS HD* - Wed, 8/22 9:00 pm E / Thu, 8/23 12:00 am E

*Cities of Light: The Ise and Fall of Islamic Spain* - For centuries, Muslims,
Christians and Jews occupy the same area of Western Europe and thrive.


----------

